# PLEK: Long & McQuade vs Cosmo



## vcmdooq (Jul 8, 2020)

Just bought a secondhand FCS Strat that's only a year old. It's in excellent shape, but the frets are too tall for me. The reason I'm interested in Plek is because I want to take the frets down to a specific height (same as on my other electric) and so we're talking a fret height reduction of around 7/1000 of an inch—I measured. Of course, shorter frets means that all the other variables which interact to produce a well-functioning guitar need to be reassessed—another reason why I like the Plek for this job, followed by a good set-up.

For anybody who's not familiar, Long & Mcquade's machine is housed at Yorkville Sound in Pickering. You have to make arrangements with the L&Q store of your choice, drop off the guitar there, and then they send it to Pickering. When the work is done they send it back to your store and you go pick it up. It's a roundabout way of doing things, but for a nationwide chain I get it. Cosmo on the underhand is one location and their Plek in-house.

Prices being more or less equal, who do you trust more to do a better job? Who has the better reputation / more experienced people?

Please share your experiences! Your input will help me decide. TIA


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

It's all about the guy running it. L & M may have a better customer satisfaction policy, but I don't know.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

I would use Cosmo based on my experience with their senior tech people who I’ve dealt with over the years. Also, you can be there when they run it through the machine although that option is likely suspended due to the pandemic.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm pretty sure that PLEK is pretty much the same everywhere - that's much of the appeal of it.


----------



## Brian Johnston (Feb 24, 2019)

I did that with a custom guitar... I had two fret areas (around the 12th fret) that were dead... you play a not and you don't hear anything (a plunk, but not a 'note'). I sent off my guitar and it came back with a note that it needs to be completely refretted. I'm not sure what they did... adjust the truss rod? But it was completely unplayable; the action was way friggin' off... high in some areas, low in others. Before I could, at least, play rhythm and lead on most of the neck... then it became trash. I tried to straighten out the neck with no luck. Long & McQuade didn't want anything to do with it, since any adjustments, etc., was done at the other end.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Brian Johnston said:


> I did that with a custom guitar... I had two fret areas (around the 12th fret) that were dead... you play a not and you don't hear anything (a plunk, but not a 'note'). I sent off my guitar and it came back with a note that it needs to be completely refretted. I'm not sure what they did... adjust the truss rod? But it was completely unplayable; the action was way friggin' off... high in some areas, low in others. Before I could, at least, play rhythm and lead on most of the neck... then it became trash. I tried to straighten out the neck with no luck. Long & McQuade didn't want anything to do with it, since any adjustments, etc., was done at the other end.


Who did it? Was it pleked?


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

bw66 said:


> I'm pretty sure that PLEK is pretty much the same everywhere - that's much of the appeal of it.


No, completely wrong. The guy running it first gets the plek to scan the guitar with the strings on, then with them off. Then there is a crude computer screen graph of the frets. The tech must then tell the machine what to do, there are a bunch of settings and some profiles etc. It is only as good as the luthier running it. After the plek there is still work to be done by hand.


----------



## Brian Johnston (Feb 24, 2019)

player99 said:


> Who did it? Was it pleked?


Yes, out of Pickering (through Long & McQuade)


----------



## Permanent Waves (Jun 2, 2020)

For those who might be interested, the third PLEK machine in Canada is in Ottawa at Ian Weston's shop (ottawaguitarrepair.com) and he is very good with it. He's done work on some of my guitars and he is a most talented luthier.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

I would stick with L&M or Cosmo.


----------



## fogdart (Mar 22, 2017)

Ian Weston or Cosmo.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

fogdart said:


> Ian Weston or Cosmo.


Have you used Weston?


----------



## oheare (Jun 18, 2012)

I had Ian Weston Plek an Alembic Orion bass I bought (ab)used. It took it from a pretty good bass to absolutely stellar. Now I need to sort out the electronics, and _play_ the dang thing...

Seriously, Ian did a wonderful job, and I highly recommend his work.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

After using Weston I decided to do my own work. Or I will use Gerome at Glebe Guitar Repair.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

Just for some context regarding Ian. He isn't just a luthier/tech who happens to have a Plek machine. He is a member of Plek's service and support team. He helps provide training, service, and support to many of the Plek machines in North America, including big brands like PRS, etc. He probably helped with the install, setup, and training for Cosmo and L&M (though you'd have to confirm with him on that one, if he'd even be allowed to confirm it).

We did a podcast episode with him last month where he talked a bit about Plek:





Great guy. Seriously high standards for his workmanship. Doesn't come cheap though...


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

I am trying not to scream.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

player99 said:


> I am trying not to scream.


Didn't have a good experience?


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

jbealsmusic said:


> Didn't have a good experience?


I'll tell you about it sometime. Ridiculous.


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

I can vouch for George Vasiliou at Cosmo Music. He's a very talented luthier and I'd trust him at the wheel of a Plek Machine.


----------

